# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2021)

*What is better for tool storage/hanging tools. French cleats or pegboard? Or something else?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2021)

What’s wrong with American cleats. That’s what I used when I played baseball and is pegboard a drinking game or what

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 14, 2021)

Each storage style has its uses and drawbacks.
French cleat/slat wall for easy rearranging of cabinets to store small tools. 
Pegboard will hold most of your midsize tools out where you can see them but requires creative designs if you are not to run out of wall space...
Standard cabinets and standard broom hooks will be useful for several tools. Skilsaw, electric hand tools of various types. Cause the cords crawl off open shelves.
Open shelves work well for many mid/large handtools such as hand planes and froes as well as containers of fasteners

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 14, 2021)

I use pegboard a lot just because it's so easy to change and rearrange the layout. Plus I keep commonly used tools on the pegboard for quick access. Most power tools I store in cabinets or in their cases on a shelf. I have a space under the stairs in my shop I call the tool closet, I store tools I dont use often in there. More readily used power tools I keep in the cabinets under the miter saw station.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 14, 2021)

I can't stand the look of pegboard, so I don't use it in my shop. There's definitely some utility to it though that makes it appealing.

I did have a french cleat corner in my previous shop space and it was nice. I don't have one in my current shop. Though I do need to make some tool holders still to mount up some tools, in the space where those holders will go, it'll probably be best for me to just screw them to the wall instead of doing a french cleat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2021)

I use my bench-desk- tablesaw. Lathe does not work for tool storage or Dust collection anymore. I got rid of the damn thing. it just sat there, making nothing....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 14, 2021)

This is where most of my tool storage goes, pegboard above and cabinets below. I do also have a roll around tool box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 15, 2021)

Two double stack tool boxes and any and every flat surface in the garage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 15, 2021)

Did away with my use of pegboard a few years ago. Shelves and drawers now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 22, 2021)

I like peg board: visually easy to find tool or make sure someone put it back; easy to reconfigure (no unscrewing cleats, etc), which also allows for making the most of the space I have; the hangers come in all sorts of configurations to accommodate different tools; doesn't collect dust like shelves or cabinet tops; makes use of space above the bench that I couldn't use for anything else; doesn't block the light or create shadows like a shelf would. For small shops / garage shops, I think peg board is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

